# Psychisch welzijn > Geestelijke gezondheid >  Heb ik nog wel een eetstoornis?

## Saskiaah

Hallo,,
Ik ben 23 jaar oud en had een tijd terug (ongeveer 2 jaar) erge last van anorexia. Ik at helemaal niets meer eigenlijk, en was ook alles aan het tellen... alle calorieen, ik mocht er 500 per dag... maar nu 2 jaar verder ben ik er eigenlijk bijna niet meer mee bezig... ik wil er ook niet echt meer over praten. Ik krijg het gewoon niet in mn systeem om overdag te eten, dit doe ik dus eigenlijk ook bijna nooit. Soms eet ik paso m 6 uur... verder blow ik veel... en ik merk dat ik pas eet als ik geblowt heb... 

maar hoe zit het nou dan?? Want ik sta er niet echt meer bij stil wat ik eet... maar overdag laat ik het toch liever achterwegen... of ben ik te lui om het te pakken? honger heb ik toch niet..

----------


## Luuss0404

Hallo Saskia,

Fijn dat je niet meer zo stil staat bij wat je eet en wanneer je eet en hoeveel je eet als eerder  :Smile:  Eet je alleen 's avonds rond 6 uur of daarna ook nog iets?
De vriend van mijn beste vriendin eet ook pas nadat hij een joint heeft gehad omdat hij anders ook niet kan eten zegt hij. In de praktijk eet hij ook wel als hij geen joint heeft gehad maar alleen dingen waar hij echt zin in heeft of omdat het echt moet van zijn lichaam en na de joint eet hij vrijwel alles en ook als de trek er niet is. Ik weet niet of dat bij jou ook zo is, maar het zou wel kunnen natuurlijk.
Ik krijg soms 's ochtends ook niks naar binnen en dan rond 5 of 6 uur begint mijn maag te rommelen, maar het is ongezond om een hele dag te werken, maar school te gaan of te sporten zonder iets in je maag, daarom probeer ikzelf om een stukje fruit, een crackertje/beschuitje met iets erop of een muslireep naar binnen te werken 's ochtends omdat een broodje niet wil, als ik dat gedaan heb kan ik daarna wel wat eten.
Soms moet je maag op gang worden gebracht door iets, dus misschien dat hett bij jou ook helpt iets kleins te proberen te nemen (desnoods een volkoren koekje/bisquitje).
Ik weet niet of je nog een eetstoornis hebt, sommige mensen eten minder of meer dan anderen, maar elk lichaam heeft wel voedingsstoffen nodig!
Succes en sterkte!

Lieve groet, Luuss

----------


## Saskiaah

Hallo,

dank je voor je reactie.

Ik probeer ook altijd wel om te eten, dan neem ik mezelf ook voor om gewoon normaal te eten en wat te pakken, maar de volgende dag is dat ook alweer vergeten..
Als ik zeg maar een paar snoepjes eet, of 2 bovenkantjes van cuppycakes dan heb ik al het gevoel dat ik genoeg gegeten heb voor bijvoorbeeld avondeten ofzo. Het is ook niet dat ik er zelf mee kom om te gaan avondeten omdat ik het wel bestvind maar als mijn huisgenote vraagt wat we gaan eten dan eet ik wel mee. Ik heb gewoon het idee dat veel eten niet meer in mijn systeem thuishoort omdat ik toch geen hongergevoel meer voel.. 
Ik ben de laatste tijd wel extreem moe en heb weinig zin in dingen.... ik heb overigens ook borderline en hierdoor heb ik moeten stoppen met mijn opelding (+ dus werk). Ik heb het gevoel dat ik zoveel stress moet verduren dat ik echt helemaal gespannen word, mensen roepen ook al maanden dat ik er slecht uitzie.

Ik heb binnenkort een 2e intake bij PSYQ maar ik moet dit gewoon even ergens kwijt, want ik krop zoveel dingen op.

Sorry als het verhaal een beetje onduidelijk is, maar ik ben ook steeds onzekerder geworden omdat ik denk dat alles aan mij ligt, en mensen op den duur gek van me worden...

----------


## Luuss0404

Hallo Saskia,

Goed dat je een 2e intake krijgt, soms kan het helpen om met een psychologe of andere hulpverlener problemen te bespreken en proberen op te lossen.
Omdat je zolang bezig bent geweest met hoeveel en wat je eet kan het zijn dat je 'zin in eten gevoel' erg is afgenomen, dan kan je dit langzaam weer opbouwen door bv eerst 2x per dag iets kleins te proberen te eten zodat je verspreid over de dag ook weer wat meer energie krijgt.
Wat ook zou kunnen is dat je het onbewust lastig vind om in je eentje te eten en voelt het fijner voor jou om samen met iemand iets te gaan eten. Je zou dan vaker met een vriend(in), familie of collega kunnen eten om te kijken of dat misschien helpt.

----------


## psychotherapeutjanschrans

beste Saskia,

ik poste net een bericht op dit forum dat je kunt vinden op http://www.medicity.nl/showthread.php?p=70108#post70108 Ik probeer er aan te tonen vanuit praktijkervaring dat een eetstoornis veel meer is dan een dieet. En dat het de moeite loont om die 'andere wereld' te verkennen en zo ervanaf te geraken.
Succes!

----------


## sophi

> beste Saskia,
> 
> ik poste net een bericht op dit forum dat je kunt vinden op http://www.medicity.nl/showthread.php?p=70108#post70108 Ik probeer er aan te tonen vanuit praktijkervaring dat een eetstoornis veel meer is dan een dieet. En dat het de moeite loont om die 'andere wereld' te verkennen en zo ervanaf te geraken.
> Succes!


beste psychotherapeutjanschrans,

ik heb het bericht gelezen op het forum dat je schreef.
En ik ben gaan kijken op uw website, 
bedankt voor de goede tips!

Maar heb nog een vraag hoe die sessies zouden verlopen?

----------


## psychotherapeutjanschrans

Beste Sophi,

Hier vind je alle antwoorden op je praktische vragen over het verloop van een psychotherapie in een Psychologenpraktijk. Ik hoop dat dit voor jou de stap een beetje kleiner maakt naar een psycholoog.
Succes!

----------

